# Solved: jucheck.exe?



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Does anyone know what jucheck is? I googled it and it said it was a virus. What it is claiming to be on my computer is a java updater, is that true? It always says 'unknown publisher'. Pls advise! Thankyou!


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

If it is located in the Java folder in Program Files folder, then yes it is the Java updater.

.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Ok, thanks for that info. It's funny they say 'unknown publisher? It makes a person wonder if it's trustworthy or not. Like me, I was curious so I looked it up on google and someone said it was a vrus. Thank God for places like this that help people! Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

It could be a virus, a virus can use any file name or extension it wants, it is the location of the file that can help to determine if a virus is masquerading as a legitimate file name.

search your entire hard drive for jucheck.exe , the only place it should turn up is in the Java folder as described earlier.

.


----------



## tech_wanna_b (Oct 23, 2004)

Yes, you are right, it was in the java folder in program files. Thankyou so much


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

You are welcome.

.


----------

